# Galaxy Hop Recipe



## banora brewer (31/1/11)

Hi Guys, 
I have got some ale and some wheat malt, I want to use my galaxy pellets, does any one have a recipe they would share? I no chill as well. 
Thanks


----------



## haysie (31/1/11)

I think and have done no chills with Galaxy and find it very hard to get an unoffensive beer,saying that heres my suggestion

60% ale malt
40% wheat malt

small 30 minute addition i.e 8 gms
flameout 20 gms
cube after 2-3 hours add another 20 gms
dry hop 3/4 gm to the litre

No 60 minute additions for a no chill. This recipe should get you close to a S&W


----------



## banora brewer (31/1/11)

haysie said:


> I think and have done no chills with Galaxy and find it very hard to get an unoffensive beer,saying that heres my suggestion
> 
> 60% ale malt
> 40% wheat malt
> ...



Sweet, that sounds good, will be brewing tomorrow


----------



## argon (31/1/11)

I did a 100% cube hopped Galaxy APA that came out brilliant.

Do your grain bill as suggested 60 ale/40 wheat to 1050OG. No hops in the boil, cube hop to 35IBU works out at about 90g @ 13.40%.

Dry hop at 1.5g/L if you have any left... Galaxy will come out luverly :icon_drool2: won't be stone and wood but will be nice and hoppy at any rate and will really show off the Galaxy profile


----------



## haysie (31/1/11)

Banora, left out a few figures, I brew this to 1044 and add a little 200 gm addition of sugar/dex boiled up in a cup of water day 2. I mash low at 65 for 75 minutes. Top drop, having NOT got the s&w quite right, but I am close. I dry hop unweighted stocking in the keg and remove it when I am happy with the taste. Normally 8-10 days
@Argon, great recipe mate, how did you dry hop?


----------



## argon (31/1/11)

haysie said:


> [email protected], great recipe mate, how did you dry hop?



just chucked em straight in... i made the recipe as a totally galaxy inspired beer. 
Just found the link to the topic on this i made a few months back.

Seems i Cube hopped 90g to 32.6 IBU (counted as 15 min addition)

I know i dry hopped 45g naked into primary after 7 days cause i have 45g left from the second packet of Galaxy pellets. Didn't bother with the french press.

I must say it was one of my most memorable APAs. And definitely a method i will employ again in the future. Really enjoyed Galaxy


----------



## thanme (31/1/11)

Argon: When you say you cube hop, does the hop debris make it into the fermenter, or do you strain/syphon??


----------



## ekul (31/1/11)

This is one that i have been enjoying, in fact i think i might go grab one out of the shed if there's any left!

2.8kg ale malt
1.8kg wheat malt

galaxy flowers 10g @ 30min
galaxy flowers 45g cube hopped
dry hop with some more galaxy
OG 1044 FG 1012
Yeast US05 @ 16.5 

I could CC'd for 5 days at 1C, but this is probably unnecessary, one day or two should do it.

cube hopping is when you put the hops into the cube and then fill it up with hot wort. You get heaps of flavour and arom when doing this.

Use less cube hops if they are pellets, like 35g or something. The first batch i made of this i forgot to dry hop and it turned out great. The second batch i haven't drank much of but it has dry hopping so should be even more intense.


EDITED TO ADD~ Had to change the 5g galaxy @ 30 to 10g @ 30


----------



## banora brewer (31/1/11)

ekul said:


> This is one that i have been enjoying, in fact i think i might go grab one out of the shed if there's any left!
> 
> 2.8kg ale malt
> 1.8kg wheat malt
> ...


----------



## banora brewer (31/1/11)

Did you let the wort cool down a bit first?


----------



## XavierZ (31/1/11)

My Galaxy hop schedule in my Pale Ale has been:

10g @ 40min
10g @ 20min
20g @ 5min

Awesome aroma, 42 IBU's


----------



## ekul (31/1/11)

banora brewer said:


> Did you let the wort cool down a bit first?



What i normally do is after i have turned off the burner i wait till the thermal currents settle down a little bit, say 10min. Then i whirlpool and let that settle out, say another 10min. Then i cube. So i spose it cools down a little bit but the wort is still plenty hot enough extract the bitterness. Good thing too, otherwise it would only be 10 IBU's.


----------



## argon (31/1/11)

NME said:


> Argon: When you say you cube hop, does the hop debris make it into the fermenter, or do you strain/syphon??


When pouring the cube out I stop when I see that's lot of the break and hop debris starts to come out. If you're careful and slow. You only lose a little bit of wort. Say a pint or so. No big loss. Conversely I have just chucked it all in there in the past, haven't noticed a difference to be honest.


----------

